# Toro Powermax 1028 LXE Project



## superpouse (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey Guys, Im a new member to the site but not small engine maintenance and repair. I have used information here to repair my own equipment for the past few years. I have started a project and want to run some things by the members here to make sure im not crazy.

I purchased a Toro Powermax 1028 LXE from a government auction last week. It was missing the cylinder head, fuel tank, as well as the carburetor cover, but had a great bore. The machine has a little surface rust here and there but nothing terrible. After doing some research on what the unit would cost new, I bid just over the minimum and won as the only interested party. I feel that I did very, very well price wise and am okay putting some money into the machine to get it running again.

Parts:
I wanted to keep the existing motor, but the cost of parts was higher than I really wanted to go. I happened to know someone selling an essentially new old stock Tecumseh LH358SA engine that I picked up today. After a ton of research about parts compatibility, I found it is essentially the same engine with the exception of the crank, which I plan to swap between the 2 motors to maintain the factory pulley setup.

Belts:
Im going to replace them as I get into the project. Is their any benefit to an aramid belt or automotive cogged belt vs the stock toro part?

As far as the rust goes, I plan to wire wheel the rust down to bare metal, use a self etch or epoxy primer with a compatible paint and top coat color matched as well as I can by eye.

I don't plan to resell, and will keep the spare motor as a parts donor. I enjoy doing this sort of work so time really isn't a huge deal either. Am I crazy to try and tackle this for about $280 total cost? Do you see any major red flags?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

for that much cash your pretty much ahead of the game over a new machine ,color wise i found a rustolieum red that is a dead on match just look at the can close it begins with a R (old age brain fart right now) .belt wise toro is the way to go, aftermarket i found don't last as well on my old 824 ps. keep up on the adjustments don't push the machine hard into plow banks to where the belt slips and burns, years out of one is easy,


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

A auto cog belt will not work. the belts have to be fractional horsepower. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------

